# Can We build a Smartphone



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Is There any way we Can Assemble A Smartphone like we do in PC. Like Exynos 4 Quad processor, Super Amoled + Display With Corning Gorilla Glass, Raspberry Pi GPU, 2100 mAh Battery and Cabinet(Body) of Nokia Lumia 900(Big N9)


----------



## aroraanant (May 5, 2012)

The answer is  *NO*


----------



## gforz (May 5, 2012)

Good question.

Straight Answer:No.

Reason:The things you mention are the features of a smartphone.These are all combined to a form factor(phone) which is not possible as it is in the case of PC's unless you have a dedicated assembly plant.


----------



## Sujeet (May 5, 2012)

Only if you can obtain each component individually ,which wont be possible.


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

Dafuq did i just read someone asking can we assemble a smartphone?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Dafuq did i just read someone asking can we assemble a smartphone?


Yeah Buddy

@all previously Pcs were also sold in Brand but Now We build it so will that possible in future???


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

^^ No its not possible. 
Cause its a huge manufacturing process


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2012)

and waste a month or more compiling the OS, kernel and fixing one thing after another. and if you miss a particular library, something will break and your sweet smartphone will turn into a cripple phone.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> and waste a month or more compiling the OS, kernel and fixing one thing after another. and if you miss a particular library, something will break and your sweet smartphone will turn into a cripple phone.



Yeah Thats Damn. Complicated but is there any way in which we can customise it like in Dell Online Stores


----------



## Sujeet (May 5, 2012)

^^
LOL Dell Store is For PC.
And if you want a phone with a particular H/W just explore all the smartphone available in the market.
With Hundred of smartphones ranging from 4k-40k you will definitely get something which suits your needs(or taste).


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah Thats Damn. Complicated but is there any way in which we can customise it like in Dell Online Stores




lol


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^
> LOL Dell Store is For PC.
> And if you want a phone with a particular H/W just explore all the smartphone available in the market.
> With Hundred of smartphones ranging from 4k-40k you will definitely get something which suits your needs(or taste).



I know that Dell is of PC I just gave an e.g. of how can we customise our dell Lappy so there should be something which provide us options like that


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

^^ No one will Make special phones for you
Now i remember my friend always fooling around with us he said Apple Specially liberalized his Iphone 4S for Indian Accent.While AFAIK  SIRI still doesnt understand Indian ascent


----------



## RCuber (May 5, 2012)

its possible in China.. there is a minimum quantity limit.. im not being sarcastic or trolling.. this is a fact.. you just have to give a bigger order


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

^^^thanks for info


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2012)

As funny as the posts of pratyush997 may seem, but there's actually a good vision by him.

I too wish someday, we can customize our phones according to the features that we want. A future where we can select the best components or can focus on a particular feature according to our budget is all that is left now in mobile technology. As important as the hardware part is, more important part is the freedom of choosing software platform.

I would like to have a phone, where just like a PC, I have the choice to install Android or WP, or Meego or any other. It just seem far fetched now.. but I see it becoming reality in a not-so-distant future.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> As funny as the posts of pratyush997 may seem, but there's actually a good vision by him.
> 
> I too wish someday, we can customize our phones according to the features that we want. A future where we can select the best components or can focus on a particular feature according to our budget is all that is left now in mobile technology. As important as the hardware part is, more important part is the freedom of choosing software platform.
> 
> I would like to have a phone, where just like a PC, I have the choice to install Android or WP, or Meego or any other. It just seem far fetched now.. but I see it becoming reality in a not-so-distant future.



THATs the thing I wanted but when. For e.g. I Love Samsung Omnia W only at its H/W and price Ratio but Hate Its OS wp7(NO USSD, No BT File Transfer) I wish I could Run ICS on it


----------



## sarthak (May 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> As funny as the posts of pratyush997 may seem, but there's actually a good vision by him.
> 
> I too wish someday, we can customize our phones according to the features that we want. A future where we can select the best components or can focus on a particular feature according to our budget is all that is left now in mobile technology. As important as the hardware part is, more important part is the freedom of choosing software platform.
> 
> I would like to have a phone, where just like a PC, I have the choice to install Android or WP, or Meego or any other. It just seem far fetched now.. but I see it becoming reality in a not-so-distant future.



Customizing the phone might become possible in the future. But building a phone by yourself certainly won't be possible anytime soon.


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

But It would be great like if sellers do have an option..Like selling An 'X' phone with a choice of either a single core/dual core proccy depending on your budget


----------



## V.VAIDYA (May 6, 2012)

Yes , you can if you go to china "*Build a smartphone*" and work in some low wage paying factories,or work as a child labour.
I have done it at home , it worked (*i.e. landphone*)
^Just joking , don't take seriously I just repaired it.
But your idea looks promising , may be you can start a company and fullfill my dreams some years later.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 6, 2012)

it is a vision and it can become a reality only if companies start introducing swappable parts, think of a mobile cpu with its motherboard and own gpu on some standard chasis. But i guess thats quite some time away we dont even have the freedom to replace laptop gpus....


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

well we already have many models from different companies. Even if companies do allow customisation it will be very very complex. Whether to get Snapdragon or Tegra,etc


----------



## KDroid (May 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> As funny as the posts of pratyush997 may seem, but there's actually a good vision by him.
> 
> I too wish someday, we can customize our phones according to the features that we want. A future where we can select the best components or can focus on a particular feature according to our budget is all that is left now in mobile technology. As important as the hardware part is, more important part is the freedom of choosing software platform.
> 
> I would like to have a phone, where just like a PC, I have the choice to install Android or WP, or Meego or any other. It just seem far fetched now.. but I see it becoming reality in a not-so-distant future.



Very Nicely Put! +1



thetechfreak said:


> well we already have many models from different companies. Even if companies do allow customisation it will be very very complex. Whether to get Snapdragon or Tegra,etc




It'll be complex for the companies that'll be offering customization. Not for us. We will be required to just choose.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Is it possible to give order of around 1000 Smart phones with the components the one want  and later sell it to any company


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

I think it would be possible in China only not anywhere else........


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

Not possible, but interesting concept. We need to be able to build our own phone instead of being at the mercy of the (capitalist) manufacturers. We could upgrade it anytime, without having to chuck it out for a newer model.

However, I think we can still assemble our own tablets using a development board such as the Raspberry Pi.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Not possible, but interesting concept. We need to be able to build our own phone instead of being at the mercy of the (capitalist) manufacturers. We could upgrade it anytime, without having to chuck it out for a newer model.
> 
> However, I think we can still assemble our own tablets using a development board such as the Raspberry Pi.


Thats Cool if we can Build our own Tablets and if we can multi-boot it (Like in Nokia N9-Meego+ICS).
IT would simply rockzzzzz



V.VAIDYA said:


> Yes , you can if you go to china "*Build a smartphone*" and work in some low wage paying factories,or work as a child labour.
> I have done it at home , it worked
> ^Just joking , don't take seriously I just repaired it.
> But your idea looks promising , may be you can start a *company* and fullfill my dreams some years later.



*Company and me *=Not possible I *don't have $$$$$ *to start one!! LOLzzzzzz


----------



## montsa007 (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Is There any way we Can Assemble A Smartphone like we do in PC. Like Exynos 4 Quad processor, Super Amoled + Display With Corning Gorilla Glass, Raspberry Pi GPU, 2100 mAh Battery and Cabinet(Body) of Nokia Lumia 900(Big N9)



Yeah you can, maybe then compete with market leaders like Samsung etc!

On a serious note why do you wish to custom build a smartphone when there are endless choices available!?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Yeah you can, maybe then compete with market leaders like Samsung etc!
> 
> On a serious note why do you wish to custom build a smartphone when there are endless choices available!?


Because Many Don't want / Can't Afford to get a new Smartphone evrry 1.5-2 years...
So if the one can Get a 
killer looking Body(Nokia Lumia 900/N9) --[Cabinet]
adreno 205/ any(Depends upon the choice of customer) --[GPU]
quad-core Proccy --[CPU]
Any Battery 
Just like we do assemble our PC or make Rig (wither gaming or Just normal)
Don't you Think So!!!


----------



## montsa007 (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Because Many Don't want / Can't Afford to get a new Smartphone evrry 1.5-2 years...
> So if the one can Get a
> killer looking Body(Nokia Lumia 900/N9) --[Cabinet]
> adreno 205/ any(Depends upon the choice of customer) --[GPU]
> ...



I'm happy with my Bold 3, so to answer your query "I don't think so."
Get in touch with some china maal supplier, but don't expect a reliable phone.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> I'm happy with my Bold 3, so to answer your query "I don't think so."
> Get in touch with some china maal supplier, but don't expect a reliable phone.


lol.but in future it should be possible


----------



## montsa007 (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> lol.but in future it should be possible



With china maal? Impossible.
Choose between warranty or performance, you can't have both when dealing with china made stuff.

If you are so keen to 'assemble' a smartphone that does everything you have dreamed of contact Rajnikanth, read more here - Satire: Rajinikanth's 'R' Series Mobile Launch


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> With china maal? Impossible.
> Choose between warranty or performance, you can't have both when dealing with china made stuff.
> 
> If you are so keen to 'assemble' a smartphone that does everything you have dreamed of contact Rajnikanth, read more here - Satire: Rajinikanth's 'R' Series Mobile Launch


FTW..LOLzzzzzzz 24G <<This made me  


> Choose between warranty or performance, you can't have both when dealing with china made stuff.


I'm not Talkin About China Maal now but Other than that


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Thats Cool if we can Build our own Tablets and if we can multi-boot it (Like in Nokia N9-Meego+ICS).
> IT would simply rockzzzzz



Still it would take a lot of time, since Raspberry Pi is not exactly a motherboard. Its a development board and you will have to first get all the components required for all functionality like bluetooth (it has in-build support perhaps), card readers, display, touchscreen, etc. and manually solder them to the board and then you may have to build a custom ROM for all those components and their drivers, etc.

In short, a load of headache. Only attempt if you feel adventurous.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Still it would take a lot of time, since Raspberry Pi is not exactly a motherboard. Its a development board and you will have to first get all the components required for all functionality like bluetooth (it has in-build support perhaps), card readers, display, touchscreen, etc. and manually solder them to the board and then you may have to build a custom ROM for all those components and their drivers, etc.
> 
> In short, a load of headache. Only attempt if you feel adventurous.


There should be swappable components.... huh


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

Nope, everything is fixed. You can add solder some components over it I think to add functionality. Check this out.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nope, everything is fixed. You can add solder some components over it I think to add functionality. Check this out.


But how????


----------



## X-jo (May 7, 2012)

if u r really serious abt it, then this mite help to get you the basics.. ignore the 'make millions' part for now 
How to build your own Android Smartphone and MAKE MILLIONS!*


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2012)

time to stop this baseless discussion.


----------

